# Tycoon lake



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

Has anyone been to Tycoon lately? Just wondering what the water temp is. Thinking of going fri. or sat. thx...


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

I love to know I'm about 45 min away I hate to drag my boat there and it be a bust. I got a decision between there or snowden maybe even hammer town. I heard there was crappies in all three lakes but hard to tell what folks mean when they say there's crappies in them lakes. I'm use to catching 10 to 12 inchers by the buckets


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Tycoon was 43-45 last tuesday...


----------



## liamlvister (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks like it's a good place to visit now.


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

I stopped by on Sunday (I'm only 5-10 minutes away depending on which side of the lake I visit) and it was so cold and windy I ended up not fishing at all (I also bird watch so I took pictures of the grebes and Boneparte's gulls that were hanging out at the lake). Tycoon WAS full of crappie - biggest I caught out of there was 15", several around 12" from the bank - both black and white - but the way people fish that like I'm not sure what state the crappie population is. Most people I've heard seem to keep what they catch and ignore regulations. Especially the Amish.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Was over by Tycoon Sunday, there were boats everywhere!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

I was there last night, it was pretty busy. Wasnt fishing tho...gonna try tonight

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

I would love to get a decent honest fishing report on this lake I live to far to just wing it but I love the lake


----------

